# Two baby sparrows - advice needed.



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

My friend's brother brought two little sparrows from the street. He said they were lying in the sidewalk. Now my friend has them, and I asked her to check them. I asked about the droppings, (urates, shape, color) and she told me she didn't see urates. She doesn't have a cam now, but she told me she'd see and maybe she'd take them to my home tomorrow. I told her the basics in case she wanted to keep them. Between us, I don't think she will be eager to spend her holiday time with them so she'll bring them.
I wanted to know about the urates thing. What do you think is happening?
My pij had the same problem, but it went away while she was taking the metronidazole, so I never knew what was wrong.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

they probably havnt been fed in a long time, and are dehydrated, i hope she is keeping them warm.
did she say how feathered they are??? she should start by feeding them blueberries or bits of grapes to help hydrate and get their sugar levels up


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

peeled grapes


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I told her to give them the hydrating solution (the water/salt/sugar one, it's past 11 pm so I don't think she can buy anything right now) and to feed them after that. Yeah, she remembered me saying "THE FIRST THING TO DO IS TO KEEP THEM WARM!!!!", hahahahah! By the way, I need one of those things that adjust voltage for the pads. We have 220V here, not 120V. I'll buy them asap, those aren't expensive I think.
Poops were alright besides from that. They did have normal, well-formed dark brown feces according to her.
I'll pass it on to her tomorrow if she doesn't bring the sparrows.
She says they were feathered, but that they didn't fly. She didn't tell me how feather though. Older than 10 days from the pics I showed her.
Grapes, I'll see if I get some by tomorrow if she brings them.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Please go to this link and check what you need:

http://www.starlingtalk.com/babycare.htm

It helped me much with care for my Olive Trush


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Yep, I already redirected her there.

What I needed to know, mostly, was the cause of the lack of urates.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Dehydration, stress, starving etc. Once you start feeding them will be back to normal. Keep in mind that baby poop differs from adult's.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

you don't need the blueberies and grapes unless they are still dehydrated, that's what i recomend people give them instead of fluids because they are so easy to aspirate if you don't know what your doing.
yes poops are totally different, they are in a little sack that makes it easier for mom and dad to keep things tidy in the nest


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Yep, I know. Thanks a lot!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

how are the babies????


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

She told me they were fine. She didn't bring them over in the end. Tomorrow I'll ask her again about them . If I see they keep without uric acid in their feces (she said they were still like that) I'm going to ask you about what should be done.
She also told me one was less active than the other one, but that it wasn't fluffed up or anything.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

if there is not alot of urates, they may need more fluid in thier diet, she can give some berries and grapes every other feeding to help get them hydrated.
or if she is syringe feeding she can water down the food a little


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll pass it on to her, thanks.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

They died some days ago, she didn't tell me why. I'm going to kill her, I bet it was something stupid.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Omg that i ssooooo sad


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh no, i had a feeling when we didn't get more updates, baby songbirds are hard if your not totally committed.
i wish she would have brought them to you


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

She told me she found one dead in the morning and found another one having convulsions.
I had the feeling it would happen. I wish she had taken them here, too.


----------

